# Calcium deficiency in C. cordata?



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a blurry picture because I took it at about a 45 degree angle to the glass to try to get a view of the tops of the leaves. I think this is calcium deficiency in C. cordata. The symptoms are pale blotches on the new leaves, and the leaf area around and including the blotch is somewhat shrunken and distorted. I have added calcium previously, but I have quite a few ramshorn snails in the tank, and I suspect that they may have incorporated most of the calcium I added into their shells. It seems possible to me that snails could lower the calcium levels in the water to the point where plants become calcium deficient. I believe I have read a paper by(Barko and Smart?) that stated that most aquatic plants need fairly high levels of calcium in the water in order to get enough. 

Other crypt species in the tank, do not show these symptoms, but are not growing much, with the exception of C. lingua, which is thriving. I have a C. usteriana plant whose latest leaf is badly distorted and is not opening up from the 'rolled up' state that it has when it just growing out. This also sounds typical of calcium deficiency---distorted and shrunken new growth, sometimes with white streaks or patches. 

has anybody else seen these symptoms in crypts?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul,

Yes, I have. I think you're right about the Ca deficiency. I had those same issues when I wasn't dosing [enough] Ca. As soon as I started dosing/increased the dose those symptoms went away.

Best,
Phil


----------

